# AdmiralAK!!!!!!!



## AppleWatcher (Oct 9, 2001)

Hi,

This man has posted 1816 times the last time I checked!!!!!
AdmiralAK, are you night and day at this forum 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 9, 2001)

ha ha well...
I am night and day..but not 24/7 


DO I win a prize ?


----------



## uoba (Oct 9, 2001)

a free eye examination!!!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 9, 2001)

May I ask how old you are, AdmiralAK?
Do you have a job?
Do you have a social live, hehe 

I think the Admins of www.macosx.com should give you a golden apple or something, or a golden X!

AppleWatcher


----------



## sithious (Oct 9, 2001)

hooray for the admiral!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 9, 2001)

I agree with that!

Hooray, Hooray, Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Forgive my spelling: Congratulations!!!!


AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 9, 2001)

AdmiralAK probably has a built-in alarm so that every time a new post is posted he gets beeped  Very useful, unless of course there's a really popular discussion and you're having dinner. Other possibilities are he's a techie and from my own experience, it can be such a relief to share your personal expertise with people who understand you and care about the info you have to give ...

I'd go for the techie explanation  The full time techie where I work has a games forum where he's admin and he posts all the time when he's about to kick a PC to pieces 

Greetz,
.anerki

PS: What's this thread doing in Mac OS X Troubleshooting?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 9, 2001)

> What's this thread doing in Mac OS X Troubleshooting?



Uhm...because it's not? If it _were_, though, we could troubleshoot AdmiralAK. An interesting idea...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 9, 2001)

first off: LOL   You people crack me up 

second, to answer all your questions:
1) I have a full time job
2) I am a full time university student
3) I think I have a social life
4) No Girlfriend (dumped the last one for being VERY immature and indicicive)
5) Troubleshoot about admiralak ? whaaattt


----------



## anerki (Oct 10, 2001)

Hmm, sorry ... I thought I clicked the Troubleshooting forum ... I really did!!! No really, I did!!! No, not the men with white coats again! Noooooooooooo (although I DO like the white jacket with long long sleeves)

Missing,
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

LOL 
While I like the white uniform, I prefer the Navy Blue (official) one 


Admiral


----------



## thedbp (Oct 10, 2001)

The entire time I've been on this board, I always assumed AdmiralAK WAS an admin, just because of the sheer volume and quality of his posts.

You mean he's not?

My world.. my whole dadgummed world.... just came crashing down around me


----------



## anerki (Oct 10, 2001)

I can get you a white vest if you want? No? Sure? They give you nice food when you're with the men with the white vests  Anyway, the medication's nice too  lol
Anyway, I think he's not, he's just "one of us" to say it like that  At least, I think. Maybe he has some Borg parts but I'm not sure about that, which number were you again AdmiralAK?

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 10, 2001)

Admiral is the pimp he has always been there for me when i was drunk or just having problems with my programming, member that admiral?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey AdmiralAK,

Why are you not a Admin on this forum??
1820+/- posts, I bet you have 3 times more posts than the macosx.org's Admins!

What's your goal? 2000?

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 10, 2001)

There is no goal I think ... I'm touched, such a noble spirit ... His goal shall be the infinite ping! Good luck on your quest AdmiralAK! (who voluntarely accepted to go on the quest to find the Holy Ping) 

I Salute You!
.anerki


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 10, 2001)

Macosx.com is admirals crack!  He's a junkie and he just can't kick the habit, and he is a wealth of knowledge and laughs (see ecxuse me may I cus in the others forum)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

lol...such a big interest in me 

I am not an Admin .. nor do I have Borg implants... RESISTANCE IS FUTILE...eerr..sorry I spaced out ! what was I saying ? oh yes, not borg implants, 

as for the infinite ping... does that have to do with apple's infinite loop ? are they secretly hidding the holly grail...the lost arc ?? dammit I knew it 


As for whitesaint.. I remember the drunked coding...
Its an art that must be lastered...like drunked style kung fu 
I can have 3 shots and a screwdriver and still code workable code...
--> tidbit: creative when exposed to loud music and moderate alcohol consumption <--


Admiral
--> To boldly post where no macosexer has posted before


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 10, 2001)

is that macos exer or maco sexer?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

lol its up to you people to decide 
Choice... you gotta love it


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 10, 2001)

Wow AdmiralAK!

How many replies do you post on one day? 20?

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

I dont know 
Never counter how many posts  .. is that bad ? 

Admiral
PS: My profile says 5.03 post/day


----------



## scott (Oct 10, 2001)

Admiral probably secretly watched us from a Greek internet cafe for a whole two weeks, too.


He's Waaaatchiiing.........


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

scott even remembers where I went on vacation 

Well truth be told I only checked the "may I cus" forum once in greece, but was TOO drunk to reply  (aaahh booze and good friends... no better way of getting over an X )


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 10, 2001)

_*THAT COULD BE AN OPTION*_









Hmmm... I tried some options!
And about the candles: There should be 1851...

AppleWatcher


----------



## scott (Oct 10, 2001)

Wheee!


LOL


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

lol 
Hey scott.. u have been infected with the OBL Whee virus


----------



## sao (Oct 10, 2001)

We are all free to post...

 Come on AdmiralAK, keep posting as much as you want !

 And hope you establish a forum record...

 All the best...


----------



## scott (Oct 10, 2001)

Maybe it'll progress into a wheee-zing cough.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks Sao 
I think its all in good fun though 
Everyone...post your hearts out 


scott --> maybe its the wheethrax virus lol


Admiral


----------



## scott (Oct 10, 2001)

I'm pretty sure it's wheeebola.

Or ghengwheee fever

Or H.I.Wheeee


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

Shouldnt u see a doctor for that ? 
Sounds contageous


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 10, 2001)

LOL, LOL, LOL

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 10, 2001)

Hmm, what was contageous again? I lost track ... O Darn ...
Anyway, are you planning any kind of celebration for your 2000th post? Should we get nuclear shelters and backup USP's because our system can only count two digits or what?
Oh no wait, I get it  The 2001th post  Welcome in the third millenipost!

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## scott (Oct 10, 2001)

Betcha Admiral wins the iMacquarium. He can use to grow us all squid for calamari.


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 10, 2001)

Why don't we create a whole section about admiral, we can do admiral rumors (did you see admiral out last week with the vulcan from Enterprise), admiral FAQ's (Q1. What country of orgin is admiral. A1. Not sure but he sure likes greece and languages a lot), admiral specs (admiral is 6'0", 158 lbs of pure muscle and like romantic evenings with hot vulcan chics).

What do ya think admin?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

ROTFLMAO 
Jeez, this is just plain old hilarious 
Better back up the server admin.. I dont know if it can handle more than 2001 posts --  Is it P2K (post 2000) compatible ? 

As far as an Admiral section ... that would be a big hit lol ... would it ?


Anerkin --> scott's Wheebola might be contageous...this "wheee" thing he does 


Admiral


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 10, 2001)

WHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee!

  excuse me, sorry bout that folks


----------



## Ghoser777 (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey, I've been here since early PB, when this website had like 2 members.  That was back in the day.  Iambob was here and we talked Java stuff.  Then I committed treason and went over to the macnn forums (they were okay at first, then they really sucked, but they are actually manageable now).  Since Macnn's last forums fiasco, I've found this forum and a couple others quite pleasant and useful.

F-bacher

Just running up my post count to win an iQuarium for my woman


----------



## anerki (Oct 11, 2001)

An AdmiralAK forum wouldn't be that bad an idea  We could discuss all we want about AdmiralAK  And we could keep days like Ask the Admiral or sth like that  You could share your experience with little children. We could manufacture little AdmiralAK action dolls, autographed AdmiralAK photographs 
Hmm, we might even get rich and buy more equipment! (Tons of iMaquariums!)

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

once again....
ROTFLMAO 

Admiral AK action figures 
Just sell the BSD daemon and you will make some $$$
As for forums.. I think you guys are placing too much attention on me 


Admiral


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 11, 2001)

Heh, you should start makin 'em pay for your autograph


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

Maybe I should post a poll 
"who would buy and AdmiralAK autograph?"


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 11, 2001)

I think I would...

AppleWatcher


----------



## twyg (Oct 11, 2001)

*Spin camera to action figures on minature set*

-Announer- Collect them all...

Admin... *Super close up of action figures face. It's blank*
The all powerful! Push the button on his waist, and watch in awe as his windmill spin attack wipes the boards in one fell swoop!

Alex... *close-up of action figure's head and chest. Red LED in chest blinking*
The kind hearted. Wind him up, and watch his heart beat! What a guy to help all those new volunteers!

AdmiralAK... *Loud music, big band sound. Close up of BSD demon style action figure. Hands and arms moving up and down fervently*
No need to do anything! Now with Kung-Fu grip he just posts, and posts, and posts... -announcer voice fades out with continual "and posts"-

*cut scene to kids smiling holding up the new macosX.com action figure set*
-Kids- WOW! These are so cool! *Pans to second child* I can't wait to see the new swizcore HowTo figure!!! *Back to other child* Yeah me either! 

lol... I need to go outside more...


----------



## ladavacm (Oct 11, 2001)

I don't think we are corresponding with a physical person here; AdmiralAK's full name is /usr/bin/admiralak.pl, closely related to /home/jkh/bin/jordan.pl

Please note that irrespective to their AI origins, both persons vastly transcended their script nature, and indeed have become real persons.


/Marino


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

Like the enrgizer bunny ... keep going...and going...and going... 


You forgot the "waking beer can" scott
the Radioheads head soapvox
jabba-the-hut endian
and...hey...where the heck is VGZ ? 
lol... very lucrative business 


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

also forgot to say:
Dammit ladavacm!  I am a human, not an automated cold hearted AI 

oh oh ... some of the bug code is leaking again...

if(bug_code_leaks){
cleanup_and_reconfigure();
}
else{
cause_kernal_panic();}



Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 11, 2001)

He guys,

Let's go on very long with this thread so we can give AdmiralAK an oppurtunity to post and post and post...
We'll have the record number of pages (6?) 

AppleWatcher


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2001)

Hey applewatcher...

I think the Hello everybody, may I cus forum has the record pages.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

You guys are keeping this thread alive 
The may I cuss thread had 26 pages I think  he he he


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 11, 2001)

I think we have to get 10 pages at least... Hehe... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

There;s absolutelly no need 
infact if I want to run for office one day they will dig up these forums and use it against me  lol


----------



## anerki (Oct 11, 2001)

(anerki on the phone) Yes sir, it's posted on MacOSX.com, you can get it right at ... oh wait ... damnit!
(anerki slams down phone)

Why does my test get posted on the screen? Bloody voice recognition in MacOS!!! Grrr

Anyway, the action dolls should be more than just dolls, you could give them like seperate suits, AdmiralAK likes blue, maybe we could give him a pink suit and call that figure AdmirellaAK  We should give them weapons (the pinger, the windozer, the poster, ...) And maybe a vehicle 

What do you like most? A hovercraft? Or a ship with wings and wheels and a hyperdrive?

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 11, 2001)

Uh admiral, do you remember what you posted on the cuss forum you'll never be able to run for office in this country


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2001)

You can come run for office in my country. Can you pee from a tree?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 11, 2001)

Peeing from a tree is mandatory to run for office in Canada?   That's got to be an interesting election...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 11, 2001)

lol I dont want canadians to see my **** (word sensored since it belongs in the cuss forum, will be replaced for our purposes with "wee wee" )

Do I have to piss while its cold out and make a pee later ? 



So I wont be able to run for Prez of the USA ? lol We'll see about that 


-- action figure talk --
AdmirellaAK hmmm would that be my fictutious partner ? 
We could score with the chicks and replace barbie, revenues will be HUGE!

Vehicles ?  How about the Windoze Bustin Hummer for a land vehicle ?
------------



Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Let's pee all  together!

AppleWatcher


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 12, 2001)

Weeeeeweeeeeeeee


----------



## scott (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh no! It's mutated into peebola!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Hehe soapvox has 265 posts...
I have 54? 55? 

AW


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

PAGE 5!!! WE'RE ON PAGE 5!!! WARP SPEED TO PAGE 6! 




AW


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

be careful not to reach warp 10 because you will occupy all point in the universe simultaneously


----------



## twyg (Oct 12, 2001)

we may end up in plaid speed...


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

OK warp 5 then
And, with that, I think the Admins want to play the big boss on this forum and when we go at warp speed (warp 10 )
they won't be the big bosses anymore 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Hehe we have 630 views now!
Great!

I think when we hit 10000 views (or replies ) we'll be asked for being Admin on macosx.org

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

and all this JUST because I posted more than 1800 posts


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 12, 2001)

Admiral will probably hit 2000 posts by monday!  Keep em coming admiral.


----------



## Solaris (Oct 12, 2001)

Someone should give the Admiral a promotion or a medal or something 

Hmm, what's up from admiral?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

'Just because more than 1800 posts'???! 
1935 posts! 
I think Admiral will hit 3000 posts on tuesday 

I think the Admins of macosx.org should give AdmiralAK a special Avatar and/or a special name for under his name, something like 'the man with the most posts ever' 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Is this page 6?

AW


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

hehehe

AW


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

I want 6


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Help me Admiral!!!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

6


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Let's go on about the price AdmiralAK should get! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 12, 2001)

Don't push it AppleWatcher, keep it decent  What would be the point if we fill the pages with random blabla?

Anywayz, should we get to promoting the Admiral we've all gotten to love  lol To what shall we promote him? We could do it in a Stratego kind of way but Admirals aren't mentioned in that game. Major? Colonel? General? Marshall?
Maybe we should bestow him with a title  Lord Protector of the Posts, His Royal Reply, ...
After that we could start selling the movie rights to his personality  Starring movies such as "Post, the final frontier" "Dude! Where's my post?" "Crazy History of the Post, Part I" "The Conquest of the Replyradise" and so on ...

My humble greetings,
.anerki


----------



## scott (Oct 12, 2001)

Boom!


That was Admiral's head exploding because we have a six page discussion dedicated to turning him into Barbie, er Ken, er He Man, um I mean GI Joe - whatever.

He's probably getting embarrased, annoyed or flattered.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

He he...
Actually I was watching Dark Angel and then I was writing some assbly code for the x86 (stupid Homework assignments )

I am not thinking of how many posts I have.
Just as anarki said, posts mean absolutelly nothing if they are all just blah blah blah 

Scott I am getting flattered and embarassed.. I woder what new people to these forums think when they see a thread of 6 pages about this guy with 1900ish posts --  lol
I think the next rank uo from Admiral is Fleet Admiral (5 star rank only awarded during war time... which I bet we are in since the NYC and DC stuff happened).


As for the movie rights.. I want a cut of the profits 
How does this title sound: OS wars: Episode One, The Menacing Admiral he he he


Admiral
PS: Is this help enough AppleWatcher ?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 13, 2001)

I think we should ask an Admin to reply his opinion here 

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 13, 2001)

Fleet Admiral eh? So where's your fleet? Will it be present in "Forum Wars: Episode Two: Post Wars"?
So, are you buying all of us a beer as P2K passes by?

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 13, 2001)

Dan kun je ook wel Nederlands lezen of niet, Anerki?
Of kom je uit Wallonie?

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 13, 2001)

Kben een volbloed vlaming  Zoals jij een volbloed Nederlander 

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 13, 2001)

Nou mooi!
OK let's switch to Englisch again for our friends AdmiralAK and Soapvox etc...! 

So, ADMINS!!!! Here is a request for AN ADMIN OPINION!! 

Thankx 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

Hmmm I think that that was dutch and applewatcher asked anerki whether  anarki  understands dutch or not.... --> how is my translation ? 


OK where is my Fleet???  I guess this is my Fleet ... macosx.com lol 
To buy everyone beers after P2K ? I would go broke if I did   Instead I will give you all virtual beers he he how is that ? 


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 13, 2001)

Yeah AdmiraL 

You're right. But now I'm talking English again, hehe 
Do you know some Dutch words, btw?

Say, that macosx.com admins are not that quick with replying...?
What must I do to get their attention  

OK, we'll wait... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 13, 2001)

Just a small question... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## theolein (Oct 13, 2001)

Ik wou ook iets segen in Nederlands, maar mischien is't beter dat wij ophouden met deze thread, word een beitje lang......

Hi Admiral, wollte Dich nur beglückwünschen zum Posting-Jubiläum , kannst Dich ja als Hausguru bewerben


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

He he..
1) I think the admin is kinda busy now   Lots of changes are coming and I think he is the only one working on them.

2) I dont speak dutch, I study german and I have dabbled with Norwegian (will get more serious with norwegian come January.) If I speak dut aloud I can sort of kind of understand what someone is trying to say.

3) Theolein, Danke  ... ich glaube daß, ich (jetzt) kein Hausguru bin  (aber das bedeutet nicht daß, ich kein Hausguru wolten bin)....he he he

I know my german isnt great yet but I am working on it


----------



## Shadowarrior (Oct 13, 2001)

This thread seems unstoppable, Damn


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

You just started the 7th page 
Thank you for contributing


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 13, 2001)

Has AdmiralAK been granted the holy spirit? He seems to speak to everyone in their language!

Parlez vous donc aussi francais, cher dmon?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

Bien sur mon ami!
La langue français etait la 3eme langue que j'ai etudie


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 13, 2001)

Tell me, dear demon, what other human speeches have your infernal powers granted you?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

LOL 

do you want a list of past and present or future ones as well ?


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 13, 2001)

with the date at which you learned them and your fluency in them! And you can add "computer languages" if you want (C, Java...)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

ok 

Greek/English --> learned them at the same time, fluent
French --> took 4 years in high school and spoke with a friend for 2 years after than, so fluent  I guess
Italian --> 4 year coursework of university level study, fluent enough
German --> Studying it now, in my third year.
Russian --> This is my first year, although I dabbled a little in the past with it
Spanish --> Doing an intensive course of spanish now, its easy.

---- want to learn ----
Vietnamese --> cause I work with lots of vietnamese people 
Chinese (mandarin)
Japanese
Arabic
Hebrew
Norwegian (and possibly danish)
Finnish
Maybe Portugese
Perhaps Dutch too
Perhaps after russian I can learn bulgarian, ucrainian and polish since they are related.
Once this is done ... hindi and korean ?!  lol



--- computer languges ----
BASIC (applesoft flavor)
Java
ANSI C
Assembly Language (learning it now)


--- Pseudo languages ----
HTML
WML
Some Javascript --> know the form, just never made anything with it




Admiral


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 13, 2001)

And me who was proud to speak english as well (or nearly so) as french... even with a spattering of german added, and soon some spanish, it doesnt amount to much...
AdmiralAK, the multilangual master poster!

With that, bonne nuit, I'm going to bed.

Kinniken

PS: I'm sure the only reason your so popular is your demon icon... not only is it cool, but it fits perfecly with the background (not like mine, which is not surprising since it comes from a photograph)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

I am not even going to start thinking about why I am "popular" lol 
Others can start an "Admiral gossip" column and do that he he he 


Buona Notte Kinniken 


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 13, 2001)

We won't stop with this thread until AdmiralAK has had (correct English?) his award! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

LOL 
To what reward exactly are you refering to ? 
I have not requested and award ...


----------



## anerki (Oct 14, 2001)

Yes, of course you haven't requested for an award! Nobody ever requests an award  They just get nominated and then they get an award, and since you're the only one to be nominated for the Best Poster award or the P2K award with 2000 posts ...

Maybe we should make some other rewards too? 

- Best Newcomer
- Best Humoristic Posts
- Most Useful Posts
- Best Admin
- Best Personality 
- ...

Greetz,
.anerki (in English, Dutch, French, German, Spanish (in that order))


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 14, 2001)

Lets organise a "best poster" award! First we need a way to select 9 candidates to fight alongside AdmiralAK, and then we can have a poll!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 14, 2001)

I still think there has to come an Admin who gives Admiral a 
special Avatar or something.

I speak French, too:

Bonjour mes amis! Je pense que c'est une tres bon forum!


And german:

Gutentag Admiral! Ich wunsche dir ein neues Avatar.

>>Don't watch the grammar please, hehe 

Guys, come on, we have to find an award!

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 14, 2001)

ehhh... Are we now on page 8  
Yes, we are!

We'll be in Guinness book of Records! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## yogel (Oct 14, 2001)

But i'm not convinced that AdmiralAK is as invincible as you all claim 

can he move a mountain with a little finger? can he crack a coconut with his bear hands? can he type with his feet?

Andrew

(and besides... he's never on when i am...)


----------



## yogel (Oct 14, 2001)

when i said bear, i didn't mean the grizzly kind... i meant bare - i wouldn't know if he had bear hands...

... and even if I could know, would I really want to? :-D

Andrew


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 14, 2001)

Thankx for replying!

I think AdmiralAK must have a special Avatar.  

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 14, 2001)

I love my avatar and status 
Those wont change 

As far as the "Best Admin" award... the "Admin" would win it hands down lol 


As for moving mountaints... I tried that several thousand millenia ago and sinausaurs went extinct....the coconut deal... tried it and it scared the women away...so I try to act normal 


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 14, 2001)

Say Admiral remember you must have 2000 posts tomorrow!!
Not today please!

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 14, 2001)

Is tehre a bet/poll/tally  going on that I do not know ? 
If I post my 2K message today will you lose ? 

People who knonw about this bet PM me 
I am taking bids he he, whoever has the best offer will win out lol.
(4 more posts to go ? )


Admiral


----------



## KKJ (Oct 14, 2001)

I just wanted to be the first to say congratulations on the 2000 (am I the first?). You have 2003 when I write this.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 14, 2001)

You are indeed the first 
Thank you!
I would like to thank the academy as well 

Are all systems go ?
Any problems past P2K ? lol 


Admiral


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 15, 2001)

And the first one to do it in French:

Félicitations, mon ami!

I'm busy working on the 100th myself ;-)

Kinniken, waiting for 10.1


----------



## yogel (Oct 15, 2001)

Yes... and I am the first to do so in Australia.

Andrew


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

He he 

Thank you
Euxaristo
Merci
Danke
Grazie




Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 15, 2001)

Hehe 

I'm the first from The Netherlands!

*CONGRATULATIONS WITH YOUR 2000 POSTS!!!!!!!! *

AppleWatcher


----------



## yogel (Oct 15, 2001)

i can just picture the ceremony now...

trumpet fanfares in the background, as the admiral steps up to receive his award. And then the victory speech...

but i was trying to work out what he'd say... (sorry to talk about u in the 3rd person... that's what I get for writing psychology reports!!!!)

All i could come up with was a massive thankyou to all the 2000+ people...

now what I think would be good... would be if he could recall all 2000 threads and then list them off  (that would be a challenge would it not!!!)

We could have a story of his first thread, he could thank his parents for... something... and if he had a pet frog, he should thank it for being beside him all the time 

But given he is insistant that his avatar and status will not change, perhaps we could get a new field added to the board, and put our numerous acclimations in there. Or we could develop a user rating system, and we could register 9000 unique user names (e-mail aliasing!), and then rate him, and give him heaps of stars...

... or we could not   

Oh well... back to work.

must sleep soon... work tomorrow...

Andrew


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

I would like to thank the academy 
Also each and every one in MacOS X.com 


Check out the Mr Sparkle thread 

I have no idea what my first thread was, all I know is that there were probably like 10 other people here when I first joined


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 15, 2001)

Hehe I joined a month before you... Just imagine... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 15, 2001)

Page 9 already! That goes fast!

AppleWatcher


----------



## yogel (Oct 15, 2001)

I noticed that we should be celebrating your first birthday! (1 year this month!)


Happy Birthday.
Many happy returns


Andrew


----------



## theolein (Oct 15, 2001)

Just to push my bragging rights  I'll slap up what I speak, but Admiral takes the trophy.
English
Afrikaans--you can guess where I come from
German
Swissgerman
French
Dutch
Spanish
A bit of Turkish (you should get into turkish Admiral. If you can speak turkish you can make yourself understood across the whole of central asia to Kazakhstan)And can read some danish and swedish
And...
Java
C
Pascal
PHP
SQL
PERL
HTML
JAVASCRIPT


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

He he 
Its always good to know more languages 

My birthday is in december lol 



Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 15, 2001)

hehe Afrikaans he?
Spreekt u dan ook Nederlands want dat lijkt op Afrikaans!

And back to Englisch: Guess it Admiral!

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

Damn 
Maybe I should be a translator for a living... just call me "the Localizer" lol


hmmm seems like you said something like:
Something about if he speaks dutch as well as as afrikaans or something like that  (considering the fact that I do now know dutch, am I doing  OK? )


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 15, 2001)

Yeah it's nice.
I asked him if he talks Dutch because 'Afrikaans' (African?) is almost the same as Dutch (history, colonies, etc blabla).

Though, he hasn't replied yet 

I think you are very good with languages! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

I love languages 

Now if I could find a way to use them to seduce more non-english speaking women  ha ha ha 


Admiral
--> Admiral seeking good looking intelligent mac chick


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 15, 2001)

'Mac chick'... Yeah   

AppleWatcher


----------



## Shadowarrior (Oct 15, 2001)

Ayo wtf is afrikaans, anyway i speak ebonics


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

Shadowwarrior: ebonic aint a language brotha 


AppleWatcher: a mac chick or a girl that is knowledgeable enough to use a mac and not to brush it off as a useless computer and the go to a windowsBox and bother me day and night to try to help her with stupid blue screens o' death --


To all mac-chicks out there: The Admiral is single  he he he


----------



## anerki (Oct 16, 2001)

Hyo all!

First of all, I would like to congratulate the Admiral ... For lack of a better speech: He did it! (For the ones that remember Slick Willie) Anywayz, Admiral, how are you planning to celebrate this all? Pie? Or more sth in the likes of American Pie ;-)

Anywayz, looking for Mac Chicks is tough ... Well, I have a non-Stupid Chick  Which means she's beautiful and doesn't ask stupid questions about computers, she accepts the blue screen 'o' death, she doesn't use mac sadly enough ... Oh well, I'll convert her to Machood ;-)

I didn't know Mac Chicks fell for Dutch or French ... Maybe you should try speaking to them in hypertext?
ask "will you go out with me"
if answer ...

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shadowarrior _
> *Ayo wtf is afrikaans, anyway i speak ebonics  *



Sheesh! Do you even know who Nelson Mandela is? Heard of apartheid? Zimbabwe? Unpleasant uses for car tyres? Farms being burnt down?


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 16, 2001)

...actualy, I can think of at least one inteligent, french-speaking, english-speaking, japanese-speaking, beautiful mac chick!
Now, how much do you pay me for her name & address? ;-)


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 16, 2001)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Lets go for X! 10! Funny isn't it? No it's not I know but.................F... it!  

I salute you Admiral! 

WE ARE CRAZY! BUT WE LOVE IT, DON't wheeeeeeeeeeee?LOL 

Wheeeeeeeeee with me the next 10 pages!!!!!! or at least one 

Lets go:

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee don't forget to breathe! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

lol 
The Wheeebola came back 
Or is it Wheeeethrax ?? Damn I knew I should have opened that envellope labeles "Nice looking intelligent mac-chick wants to go out with admiral-open for details" lol 

kinniken: I dont pay for such info lol


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

> Sorry for mistakes! I'm just a stupid german boy!



I think we can add this to your "WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"-post, hehe  

AppleWatcher

>>Great! We've reached page 10!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

oh oh...
Neeeeiiinnn....neeeeiiiinn....
oh ohhhhh

WWWWWHHHHHEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Damn I got the Wheethrax too 
Anyone know if tylenol fixes this ?


----------



## theolein (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AppleWatcher _
> *hehe Afrikaans he?
> Spreekt u dan ook Nederlands want dat lijkt op Afrikaans!
> 
> ...



Ik heb een jaar in Rotterdam gewoont. Heb in een punk band klarinette gespeelt .  Met Afrikaans kan jij wel Nederlands Lezen maar men heeft een probleemtje of tien met het spreken.


----------



## theolein (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shadowarrior _
> *Ayo wtf is afrikaans, anyway i speak ebonics  *


Afrikaans is a dialect of Dutch spoken in South Afrika by the descendants of Dutch settlers,Malay slaves and French Hughenots. As such it has a number of words from French and Malay and today has assimilated quite a bit from english.e.g.
English banana - Afrikaans piesang (from malay)
English car - Afrikaans Kar (used to be motor)
The grammar is vastly simplified compared to standard Dutch and gender and verb conjugation no longer exist and tenses are far simpler (almost no imperfect tense)

zzzzzz.........End of boring language definition.
That said, it is very easy to learn if somewhat strange to pronouce.

Goed zo, Applewatcher?


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey Admiral! Try to translate Wheeeee...... into 5 different languages! I think the Wheeeebola or wheeeetrax has reached germany now!

PS.: Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Oh! Mail whees! Isn't it nice? Like a pissed of kid screeming "Hey asshole! Look at me! Look, look, look!"! I love it!
Whee mail wheee! Yay! Yipppie!!!!!! Juhuuu! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Shit! I think Oshama is behind this! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i can't sto...wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......help.................wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhwheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

I think it's only page filling (correct English??)...

It's useless but funny 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

On the Wheethrax virus: Eat good food, Drink good drink, take aspirin ; and this special drug I made   ANd you will be fine 


On Afrikaans, I think an example close to the USA is creole.  I took a look at a creole "abc" book (you know the ones that have pictures and the names of things next to it, for little kids) and if you see it written it looks weird, but as soon as you pronounce stuff alound you will see that is is very much like french 


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

This dutch is growing on me 
I can understand more with every posting lol


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

Then try this:

AdmiralAK is volgens mij wel een aardige jongen.
Hij studeert en kent heel veel talen. Hij vindt het ook leuk om ze te leren, volgens mij.
Verder heeft hij al meer dan 2000 posts geplaatst op dit forum, dus moet hij wel dag en nacht op dit forum zitten, hehe...!

Translate!  

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 16, 2001)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

I opened another thread... Read it (AND DON'T REPLY PLEAZ... JUST INFORMATION) 

Soon, we'll be the most viewed thread ever!

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

Hmm ok I will do my best 

Something something about admiralAK (lol -- something about young man?)
Studies and knows lots of ___ (languages?) ..something something...something about posting more than 2K posts in these forums..... (now I am lost )



as for another thread.... arent 2 admiralak thread enough ?  why do we need a 3rd one ? 


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

No, the other thread is only to inform the other members that we have 10 pages now...

Your translation was eh... nice. Not excellent but nice 

Go on!

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 16, 2001)

Now I'm pissed of wheeeeeeeeing! But I can't stop! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeneedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedoctoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehelpeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeee............


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 16, 2001)

Yaiks!!!1! We are on warp 11!!!!!!!!!!! Page 11! Did anyone ever think about OS XI? OS X is cool but what's up with XI?

Even more wheeeeeeeeeeing than X! I hope!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

<see subject> 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

WE HAVE TO TALK VERY TECHNICAL, I THINK!!!!!

AppleWatcher


----------



## Shadowarrior (Oct 16, 2001)

Ayo so afrikaans means all that ishhh, damn dunn, anyways i know about south africa, son i know nelson mandela and i know were zimbabwe is, aiight. Afrikaans iz one of the languages spoken in SA by YT poeple and apartheid (dunno how to fu**in spell that ishh) was a discriminatory policy of the former colons of SA. Aiight, so don't worry i do my maths aiight, bro


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

Well I dont know dutch so I am interpollating from my german/french/other language knowledge lol 

When I learn Dutch I wont have a prob  he he he 


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm now an official Senior member...!
Admiral now has to be an extraordinarysuperturboultragreatexcellent member  

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

I think you forgot superfantabulous


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 16, 2001)

Eh... My English isn't that good, hehe  

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 16, 2001)

Sorry for above!But why are wheeee moved? And why the hell non-Technical? That makes me mad! I....I...........no!...........It.......It starts again...........RUN!!!!!!.........IT's coming!.............Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Isn't that technical?LOL


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

I never quite udnerstood why you put this thread in "Troubleshooting" applewatcher....why did you ?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 17, 2001)

Simply because THERE are the most people going to...
So, we would get the most replies and views THERE...

But I saw a thread with 33 pages...  

What do we do now?  

AppleWatcher


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 17, 2001)

asking people if they want that great thread to go back to the main page! OR, we could start posting extract from software manuals: it would fillup plenty of pages fast, and it would get us out of here... software manuals ARE techincals!

Kinniken

PS: AdmiralAK, about "paying" for that chick... doesnt need to be money: A copy of the 10.1 update would be even cooler! ;-)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

YOu guys just want to fill up pages ?? 
What happened to having meaningful posts ?
(manuals are boooring  ... even when I was 10 and got my game boy I did not read the manual he he)


as for the paying part... would acopy of build 5G64 do ? 

I am sure the mac chicks will see my photo in the thread about photos and turn a quick 180 and run like the wind


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 17, 2001)

I think that's a great idea! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 17, 2001)

POST IT IF YOU DARE!!!!! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

Post what ?


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 17, 2001)

Why not wheeing the next ......????......11?....12......pages! Damn! Ok! I'm sorry and stupid. No comments about that! PLEASE! What is this Forum about? Wheeeing? LOL


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 17, 2001)

I mean this 33 page Forum! Is there a way to trash it? (trash = delete?)


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 17, 2001)

Admiral: To post your picture!!!!! 

Alexandert: The only people who can delete that thread are:

-Admins
-The thread starter

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

I did post my pic 
You just have to find it 
Hint: it is not in this thread


----------



## KKJ (Oct 17, 2001)

I found it!

It's in a thread called "Let's see if your real face looks better than your desktop. Post your pic!".


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

I suggest all of you post pics


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 17, 2001)

Mine is   there,  boo


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

Is that a "Boo - I am booking someone cause they suck"
or is it a "Boo- I am trying to scare the faint of heart" ???


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 17, 2001)

Scary


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

In that case...
EVEYRONE DONT LOOK AT MY PHOTO 
Its hellish


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 18, 2001)

Admiral just post your link then!

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Post link to what ?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 18, 2001)

Don't be stupid  

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Ok ok 
 here u go 

http://www.macosx.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=37232

happy now ? 

BOOO 


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 18, 2001)

Hehe 

It's strange but I've exactly the same hair as you have..!
And I also wear glasses..!



I have no digital photo of myself... If I have one, I'll post it 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

lol so u have the AdmiralAK style


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 18, 2001)

You have the AppleWatcher (AW) Style 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

lol 
SO I am steve, you are bill, and we "borrowed" the style from ????


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 18, 2001)

ME!!!!!!!!! Don't have a pic yet but believe me! LOL


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 18, 2001)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Jeez...
naaahhh.. I prefer to think I am original... I "think Different" thus you copied me  he he he.

As far as the whee goes... go see a doctor about this wheetrax thing


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 18, 2001)

Think Different. 

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 19, 2001)

Where IS this thread going? We started all nice but now we're talking about hair styles???? What ARE you people thinking???? Anyway, my hair style is best anyway  LOL

So, Admiral, since nobody's asked you ... How do you feel after your 2000th post? Do you feel revitalized to start out with some round numbers again? Do you feel old or just experienced? Tell us all about it 

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

2000th whaaaaat ? 
I am heading toward P3K as we speak lol 

I feel experienced, but young as a baby


----------



## anerki (Oct 19, 2001)

Hehe, so would it be ok if we started placing bets on when your 3000th post will be?

PS: If I pay you in advance, will you post your 3000th post when I ask you? Or will you tell me some time in advance? We'll share the profits ))

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 19, 2001)

Hehe, his 3000th post could be tomorrow 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

Unless I start posting lots of "wheeee" posts, no  not that soon.. I wanna keep some sort of quality going lol 

Anerki how much will you pay me ??? 
Do you have a paypal account? he he 

At the pace these forums are going, probably by February I will have 3000

Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 20, 2001)

I bet you'll have your 3000th posts in December 

AppleWatcher


----------



## anerki (Oct 20, 2001)

Hmm, how much I'll pay you depends on how much people bet on your 3000th post ... I'll pay you 50% of the profits like I told 

BTW, i'm counting 3000th post for December 12th

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

In december ? 
Maybe for Xmas ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Anerki I have to know how much "50%" is


----------



## yogel (Oct 20, 2001)

... remember that if you loose.. because he's too quick (remember 200 posts in about 15 days) then it will cost you a fortune... 

Andrew


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

I can slow my responces down 
but...whats in it for me ?


----------



## scott (Oct 20, 2001)

A big ego from having a 14 page forum dedicated to your posts?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

Hey, don't forget all the spin-off threads. Thank goodness those die quickly.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

I think they were meant to die quickly (like all spin offs )

so yeah...back to the original subject, whats in it for me ?


----------



## anerki (Oct 20, 2001)

I'll send you as much pie as I can buy with the money I made with the bets, is that ok?

.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

One problem 
I dont like pie


----------



## anerki (Oct 21, 2001)

For every 2 USD I make on the bets, I'll give you one litre Belgian Beer  Is that better?

Greetz,
.anerki

PS: Dunno for US, but legal drinking age in Belgium is 16  But driving 18 :-(


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

Hmmm.....
Considering the fact that I do not like beer... no deal 

Tell me do you guys have bottled drinks called "Blade" , "Rigo", "J&B Mack" ???  I like those  he he he


----------



## anerki (Oct 21, 2001)

J&B we have 
How bout I send you half the profit worth of my personal mix 

From these alcohols, put an equal part in a 1/2l glass

(Gordon's Dry*) Gin
White Martini
White Bacardi
Wodka
Whisky
Cassis (Liquor)

Now, add some drops of lemon extract, NOT JUICE;
Add a little bit of "grenadine" (I don't know how it's called it English ... -> Grenadine is sth very sweet, you make it by adding a little bit of it in a glass and then adding lots of water);
Shake it in a professional shaker (The details are important);
After shaking add ONE cube of ice, NOT more;
Now, when the cocktail is ready, slide the foamy part of beer on top of a glass over it, the beer is preferably 5.5° Alcohol. Don't mix it! 
Drink it with a straw 
Couple of glasses and you're off to somewhere else we all know but too well 

* Preferably that brand

Enjoy,
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

LOL 
Well...thjat sounds dangerous...maybe send me to the hospital (or in some nice woman's bed.... I prefer the second one )
In any case, the admiral will be out of commision for a while lol 


I prefer J&B mack or Martini&rossi blade (since I did not manage to get a bottle this past summer for my bottle collection  )


what the heck is Gordon's Mixed drink called ? I keep fogeting.. "Orbit" comes to mind but I know that is not it 


Admiral


----------



## anerki (Oct 21, 2001)

Gordon's Dry Gin is without exception the BEST gin on the planet! It's about 40° but the best thing to do is to buy some bottles and let them in your basement where it's cool for a couple of years. One year should do, I recently drank a bottle of Gin with some friends before we went to a prom and we were all, well, dead afterwards  You should try it, it makes a great mix!

The cocktail's name that I just mentioned is called a Terminator (go figure).

You should really try it! The taste is great and if you drink 2 or 3 (in 1/2 litre glasses) you'll be well on your way to drunkness if it should be the point of the evening  (Disclaimer: Do not use in combination with drugs or medication of any kind)

Once again, Enjoy!
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

OK I will try it when I turn 21 in december 
The only thing I have handy now is Vodka and Metaxa (koniak) that I got from the airport duty free on my way back from greece 


Admiral


----------



## anerki (Oct 21, 2001)

Tss tss tss
I personally don't have a need to drink or anything like that, just want to make this clear before anyone starts thinking I'm just another drunk  But (ok, here it goes), how do you feel in the US where you're not of legal age to drink when you're used to Greece (where as far as I know drinking age is 16)? Don't you ever go out with friends and just, I don't know, enjoy, talk, drink beer, joke? What do you do when you go out to (I think you're a DJ so I figure you know I Love Techno or Kozzmozz) a Technoparty or anything like that? 

One other thing, I don't use drugs anymore, but how is the policy about drugs (pot, shrooms, hasj, ...) in the US? Here in Belgium we're on the verge of legalization of soft-drugs (pot, shrooms, hasj, other herbs). In Holland (just a few miles northwards) everything's been legalized for like 30 years or so ...

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## scott (Oct 21, 2001)

I too haven't used drugs for aq long time now. But the drinking age in Canada is 18 or 19 (depending on province). It threw me for a loop when I realized U.S. citizens just get to drink beer/booze/whatever in a bar an b.s. when 21. Hell, I've bwwn doing it since 19.

All thoughts of alcoholism aside, hanging out in a bar and shooting the sh*t is on of lifes pleasures.

Dark rhum, dark Canadian / European beers, light Euro beers, scotch all the way.


----------



## anerki (Oct 22, 2001)

Ladies and Gentleman!
We have here, a man of taste 
Well, I like most Belgian beers but German is just bad and US beer is even worse! No offense, but Bud is probably the most disgusting beer I ever had ...

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

I think this drinking age thing is a joke in the USA.
Personally I never drank till I became 18.
I dont drink to get drunk, usually I drink when I go out with friends (in the summer that is), a bottle (maybe 2) of blade, rigo, or a glass of a mixed drink.  I go to techno/dance/house clubs with friends, have a good time then I go home.  On occasion I have gone to Rock clubs as well with friends.

I havent drank anything for 2 months now (lol ) so I dont really care about teh drinking age.  I can go through a whole year with a bottle of vodka, or gin or whatever.


On a personall note, I dont like beer, the taste just doesnt taste good  ... Wine I can drink, but its too sweet sometimes, so wine with selzer water (or tonic) is good



Admiral


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by anerki _
> *Ladies and Gentleman!
> We have here, a man of taste
> Well, I like most Belgian beers but German is just bad and US beer is even worse! No offense, but Bud is probably the most disgusting beer I ever had ... *



MGD (Miller Genuine Draft) is worse!

Thankfully America discovered "real ale" a few years ago and now there is plenty of excellent beer, at least in those parts of the country that most would want to visit/live! 

All beer is still served ice cold however and people have little concept of seasonality, plus there are no real English style "bitters" and a tendency to unsubtle, overwhelming hoppiness.

Overall though, it's a very good time for beer in the US right now!

And Chimay is popular here too!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2001)

You know I still have not tried guiness 
Maybe its time I do so,
I hope it doesnt taste beer-ish


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 23, 2001)

It doesn't taste like any other beer I've had. If you want a beer that tastes good, make sure not to get one with Chocolate malt in it. I'm in a mug club, and was forced to drink that one...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2001)

Chocolaaaaaaaate...yum yum yum...
What is the name of it ?


----------



## anerki (Oct 23, 2001)

The best beers in Belgium would probably be Palm and Duvel. They both don't taste like beer at all. Duvel is a bit on the heavier side (in terms of alcohol) but it tastes a bit sweeter. Palm is a mix between a regular beer and sth else I haven't found out yet  Palm is my absolute favorite beer, I once liked Kriek (from Bellevue) if you know it, it's made of cherry, tastes sweet and not like beer at all. It's nice, but not THAT nice  

If you're ever in Belgium, be sure to come to Gent to the Trollekelder (I don't know if it's called that but I think it is), they have over 7 pages of beer there ))) 

For wines I like white better than red, and rosé is good, but it's not really a real wine ... White wine is great when served cold, red when it's served a bit warmer. Beer should be cold, but not icecold, you should be able to drink from it without having to worry about the temperature in your throat.

In terms of "stronger" alcohol I like Batida Coco and Martini best ...

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 23, 2001)

Danged if I know what beer that was. I tried to block out the memory. I like chocolate, I like beer, but never should the two be combined. Another odd one is Dead Guy Ale. It's a blood-red beer, and has a skeleton on the front (and the beer was okay).


----------



## anerki (Oct 23, 2001)

My Experience tells me all red beers are made with cherry ... Any ideas/suggestions? I'm interested  (lambic)

.anerki


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2001)

I hate cherries  (canned or processed)


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 23, 2001)

It didn't taste like cherry, so if they did, it would be a small amount of it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 13, 2001)

How are the bets coming ?


----------



## vic (Nov 13, 2001)

Legal drinking age in Romania: 0
Legal Smoking age in Romania: 0 
Pot: You'r born with it!

Ahh my childhood! Too bad Canada is such a tight ass.


----------



## scott (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah. Tight ass. It's cause we never get f****d by others (how untrue is THAT!?)

At least we can drink at 19 / 18 and we don't have a zero tolerance policy.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 14, 2001)

I always found the drinking age thing here in the USA just stoooooooooopid!  I mean if you tell someone not to do something he will do it cause he is f*ed up and thinks he is coold for doing it, gets drunk, becomes and alcoholic (from getting hammered every weekend... and out economy goes to hell )


Oh well...
so how are the bets coming ?


----------

